
Cathay Pacific says it's monitoring passengers via onboard cameras - electic
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/cathay-pacific-onboard-camera/index.html
======
karma20
At least in part, the author seems to conflate 'collecting images of pax' with
'their usage of the IFE':

> Cathay confirmed it is collecting images of passengers while they're on
> board, monitoring their usage of the in-flight entertainment system (IFE)
> and how they spend time during the flight.

However, it sounds like Cathay are just using fixed cameras and not ones built
into individual IFE screens:

> The airline said these images are captured via CCTV cameras fixed around the
> airplane and not from embedded seat-back cameras.

> Cathay's spokesperson said similar devices were not installed in its IFEs.
> "Our inflight entertainment systems do not have any cameras, microphones or
> sensors to monitor passengers, nor have they in the past."

